# is this concidered a period after mc? really light!



## TjSr

Hey everyone, I had a missed miscarriage and d&c done 4 weeks ago on December 1st. My periods before were always pretty normal so I was hoping I would get my first period after mc soon. I know af can vary from really light or heavy. I'm not sure.if this is the beginning of my period or if this is my actual period and its just very very light and sporadic? I had pink spotting a few days ago then some brown cm now today a little redishblood then that's it. So was that my period or is this a sign that its starting soon? Any thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## bellamamma

Hey there, just wanted to let you know that after my D & C, my 1st af was super light, not as light as yours now, but light. Maybe you'll get a little more in the next few days? Also, my doc told me he "cleaned me out really well" so I figured that was one reason for it being so light. It came back heavy with clots the next month! Hugs


----------



## TjSr

Thanks for the info! Its still really really light and one day it's there and the next it's not! Maybe by next week it will be here! If not I think I'm going to call the Dr and ask if this can be it! So confusing! Thanks again! :)


----------



## 7Eleven

Hey I was wondering if this was indeed your period or AF came shortly after? If it did was it a normal AF?

I have been following some of your threads as our situation is very similar. I had my D&C on the same day you did. Dec 27th I started spotting and it lasted for only 4 days. There wasn't even enough to fill a pantiliner. So I'm very curious myself if this was my first AF after the D&C or I am still waiting for it:dohh:


----------



## TjSr

Hey 7! I called the nurse at my drs office Monday and she said that it could have been that light. She said a lot of times its light the first at and then the second is really heavy. She said having a d&c done cleans everything out so it takes awhile for your lining to thicken back up again and then have enough to shed during your period. The crazy thing is the next day , Tuesday, I started having heavy bleeding! It was heavy Tuesday and Wednesday and today its way lighter. So I'm guessing this is really my period. So yours might come soon! It was almost 5 weeks after my procedure. How far along were you?


----------



## 7Eleven

Hey! I hope it comes soon... since it "stopped" now and then i see some blood when I wipe so it sure is dragging. I hope that was AF though. 

I am not sure how far along I was to be honest. I got a faint bpf late october but because my AF's were really irregular my last AF was in late august so I don't know if I just didn't have one in september or something. We don't get our first scan til 12 weeks so my appointment was dec 8th and was hoping to find out then, but sadly I started bleeding and lost it a week before. The doctor I saw in ER told me it must have been a MMC cause my hcg levels were WAY too low to be how far along I thought I was. I guess I will never know... but weird thing is on halloween I had a dream that I mc and in november i started to feel "not pregnant" and starting to wonder if I truly was. I guess I already knew before it happened...


----------



## Katleigh1983

Hello hun,am so sorry for your loss,

I had a natural mc in mid november,my first period after that was light and not very painful.I have just got my second period and it is completly different,is alot heavier and the pain is much worse.

Best of luck hun xxx


----------



## amanda83

Hi, Sorry for your loss. I lost my baby at 22 weeks in October, I had a very light period last time, this month it was back to normal, so I'm hoping I will conceive this month or next. Good luck :)


----------



## TjSr

7Eleven said:


> Hey! I hope it comes soon... since it "stopped" now and then i see some blood when I wipe so it sure is dragging. I hope that was AF though.
> 
> I am not sure how far along I was to be honest. I got a faint bpf late october but because my AF's were really irregular my last AF was in late august so I don't know if I just didn't have one in september or something. We don't get our first scan til 12 weeks so my appointment was dec 8th and was hoping to find out then, but sadly I started bleeding and lost it a week before. The doctor I saw in ER told me it must have been a MMC cause my hcg levels were WAY too low to be how far along I thought I was. I guess I will never know... but weird thing is on halloween I had a dream that I mc and in november i started to feel "not pregnant" and starting to wonder if I truly was. I guess I already knew before it happened...

I started to feel not pregnant too. I was really neaseous and tired all the time then all of the sudden my symptoms stooped but I thought maybe it was because I was further along or something but I think it was around 8 weeks when my baby had died. I think our bodies have a way of telling us things even if we don't always know it at the time. Sometimes its good


----------



## TjSr

* sometimes its good not to know so then when you get pregnant again you wont be worrying around the week your baby passed.


----------



## TjSr

I Had heavy bleeding Wednesday and then each day since then got lighter and today its basically gone! Hope ovulate this month!


----------



## 7Eleven

*sigh so the "bleeding" came back but still not enough to fill a pad.... don't know if this is left over stuff or starting of AF? Lucky you, you got a clear answer, let me know how things are if you O'd this month or not. Hopefully we both will catch a sticky bean this month!!


----------



## fiijaab

There wasn't even enough to fill a pantiliner.


----------

